# Anyone had a BMC SLC01 Stolen in Portland Oregon?



## Kinetic-UK

*Anyone had a BMC SLC01 Stolen in Portland Oregon or surrounding areas?*

A sketchy story on pinkbike.com. Apparently some guy traded his downhill bike worth $800 with a guy on craiglist with a BMC worth something like $5k. 
The guy who is in possession of this claims he's from Montana, yet I asked a moderator to show his location through I.P, which shows he's from Portland Oregon.










For this:










































So, if you know anyone who's missing a BMC SLC01, reply to this thread.


----------



## Argentius

I checked the Bikeportland.org stolen bike listings and saw no mention. 

That is a fancy enough bike that hopefully the owner recorded the serial number and reported it to the police... there have actually been quite a few stolen-bike-recoveries in PDX.

I still don't understand who would make a deal like that...


----------



## bahueh

check obra.org email list...it would have been reported there if they were in the racing community.


----------



## Kinetic-UK

I sent them an email asking the webmaster to see if they have a BMC SLC01 in thier database.

Pinkbike thread if you like to read through it. The guy also took down the pictures from his profile as soon as people mentioned it is most likely stolen. Very suspicious.


----------



## dawgless

Holy wow! What an ending! Kudo's to the kid for following through. There are some decent people still left in the world.


----------



## ellingferd

I would bet my BMC that thing is stolen. Worth way more than 5K. The wheels alone are 2,500.


----------



## CleavesF

who the hell puts plastic pedals on a bike like that?


----------



## westrider7

CleavesF said:


> who the hell puts plastic pedals on a bike like that?


The kind of guy who steals a bike and has no idea what kind of machine he is dealing with.


----------

